# [Solved] USB ports not working after world set upgrade

## saturnalia0

I have a USB keyboard and mouse which work fine on my desktop computer, but stopped working on my laptop after my last world set upgrade. The mouse laser won't even light up and the keyboard is completely unresponsive (LEDs don't turn on either). However, if I connect my phone on any of the USB ports of this otherwise faulty laptop, it charges. I can't access the file system, but it says "Charging" so I guess the physical USB ports are working, but there's some software issue? It's weird that the peripherals don't light up but the phone charges, I thought maybe only the data part of the USB was faulty but I guess that's not the case?

Relevant configs and outputs, please ask if anything else is desirable:

https://paste.debian.net/plainh/427df6ccLast edited by saturnalia0 on Tue Sep 18, 2018 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Are you connected to a usb3.0 port? If so you need CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y  built into the kernel.

Do the usb mouse and keyboard respond during boot/POST? Can you enter the UEFI or BIOS using the usb keyboard? If not the UEFI or BIOS may have lost a usb support setting.

----------

## krinn

set CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

----------

## saturnalia0

* Keyboard works before boot.

* Not USB 3.0

* CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y, recompiled, installed, and rebooted. To no avail.

Any additional info I can provide? dmesg: https://paste.debian.net/plainh/73d2f446

----------

## saturnalia0

I was reading older posts and it seems that the issue is I don't have /dev/usb. My HCI is clearly EHCI:

```

sula:/home/afh lspci | grep -i usb

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

```

Which is compiled into the kernel, and seems to be working:

```

sula:/home/afh dmesg | grep -i usb

[    0.082432] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.082554] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.082664] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.082777] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.424730] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.424737] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.424764] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.424788] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.431444] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.431447] usbhid: USB HID core driver

```

But I'm getting:

```

sula:/home/afh export LIBUSB_DEBUG=9

sula:/home/afh lsusb

libusb: debug [libusb_init] created default context

libusb: debug [libusb_init] libusb v1.0.21.11156

libusb: error [op_init] could not find usbfs

unable to initialize libusb: -99

```

According to the internet libusb needs a usbfs on /dev/usb. I tried adding the following to my /etc/fstab and rebooting:

```

usbfs /dev/usb   usbfs   defaults   0   0

```

But that did not seem to solve the issue. Any ideas?

Edit: Not sure what happened, but after adding USV support on the kernel it's now working. I probably didn't install the kernel after adding some other option. Here is the relevant config on the working setup:

```

CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_USB=y

```

----------

